# Peugeot RCZ GT gets some attention ready for an Owners Event..



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all

this is my first post here, but ive been reading for a while... getting some hints and tips and also looking at others work... which is really very strong, and i am finding myself eyeing other cars on the road and noticing if theyre "looked after" or not.

Probably a bit weird for a girl to do this stuff (me neighbours think so!) and my hubby doesnt have a clue.

anyway, this is what i did today to get "Dallas" ready for a peugeot RCZ owners event tomorrow at Peugeot HQ in Coventry.

1) pre wash with *Meguiars Next Gen Car Wash* to loosen the serious traffic film from the 1300 miles i did this week!

2) hand 2 bucket method wash with *Autoglym Bodywork Conditioner Shampoo* cleaning alloys last

3) Hand dry with large microfibre drying towel (halfords own)

4) Applied *Autoglym Super Resin Polish* with microfibre cloth

5) buffed off with large soft microfibre cloth (generic)

6) Applied *Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection* with large microfibre cloth

7) whilst that dried, i wiped sills down, then cleaned glass with Mr Muscle!

8) cleaned leather with *Autoglym Leather Cleaner*

9) cleaned tail pipe with Astonish stainless steel cleaner (works SO well)

10) *Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing*, excess wiped off

11) buffed off gloss with peach fine microfibre cloth

ive got some reflection and im very happy with the results... im a bit of a Noob to detailing myself so any tips are most welcome


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice and welcome to the forum!!
I have a 6 hour round trip tomorrow to do this exact car and colour ! 
Arnt they amazing for the wonga!


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

That is a nice car!!! Good job.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

im after someone professional to give this the full works very soon... it needs claying as the paint isnt in great nick from the factory sadly.

its a company car for me, so even better


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

You should have a go yourself.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

i reckon id **** it up.... plus all this is knackering my nails! hahaha


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

LOL, wear gloves


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Looks a really good job you've done there - very nice reflections. Saw a black one today and it certainly does have some presence on the road. Thumbs up to Peugeot for designing a striking car - Keep up the good work, makes it all worth while when you stand back and admire your car eh!!


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

definately, even though ive seized up now... hahaha oh well, one less gym trip this week!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely results, stunning car! IMO the best car from Peugeot since the 205 GTI!


----------



## GHST (May 8, 2011)

Hi that looks great,nice finish:thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Will you be adding anything else on top of the EGP before winter?


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

MatrixGuy said:


> Lovely results, stunning car! IMO the best car from Peugeot since the 205 GTI!


i always said id never have a peugeot as i just didnt like them, but when i saw this... i was choosing between this and a BMW 3 series Coupe, and i think i made the right choice.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

OGGYsri said:


> Will you be adding anything else on top of the EGP before winter?


i definately want to but i dont know what would be best... ? any suggestions most welcome... alot of people mention HD wax alot, is that suitable?


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

people will say to use either a wax like Collinite but don't think that they would be the best for white. 

Maybe FK1000p its a wax/sealant that looks good on white.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats a gorgeous motor! Welcome along!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great! Awesome job! An amazing car  1300 miles in a week!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car - looks fab! Company car too! Great choice!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome .

Great job especially for your first time, keep up the good work.


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Great looker which has grown on me since the introduction of them Paula!

Firstly thought they were a poor (wo)mans TT - but having since seen 3 in the works car park (all under the company car banner) they have a real presence on the road.

Shape wise, they remind me of an animal - but not sure which haha!


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

PrettyPaula said:


>


nice pussy!

(really nice car BTW!)


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum i did a RCZ not to long ago they are nice cars and always nice to see a woman taking pride in her car :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovely results, stunning car! IMO the best car from Peugeot since the 205 GTI!

Matrix has got it spot on car looks Stunning white is my favorite colur at present and have to say the black wheels and white leather are a great choice and you have done a good job on the detailing.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

alexjb said:


> Looks great! Awesome job! An amazing car  1300 miles in a week!


base is Nottingham, Grimsby, solihull and Greenock (scotland) last week.

phew!

I really like the fact that i drove to greenock and back last week and didnt see another one on the road. Win!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice car i really like these you should defo have a go a claying and decotaminating the paint yourself get some iron-x and watch the car bleed lol


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I must admit I have only seen 2 or 3 on the roads. Never seen one with the four exhausts though, i'm rather jealous!
Wow I thought my 300 miles a week was bad


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i love these cars i saw one in the flesh for the 1st time and went weak at the knees!!! great job


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great effort, it just goes to show you don't need a load of expensive products to get great results! 

What engine is in this please? I had a black one come booting up my **** earlier, it was pretty nippy!

If you want something quick and easy to top up the protection with, and also a good deal on, then give this offer a look:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/special-offers-auto-finesse-tough-coat.html

Free postage, free shampoo and a great sealant, which would work really well on your white car, and could also be used on your glass and alloys 

The free shampoo is a nice step up from your AG BSC too, especially if you like bubbles/suds, like I do 

Given the mileage you do, it's probably worth thinking about a decent glass sealant too, something like GTechniq G1 or similar.


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

really like those wheels and the curve of the roof line .nice job:driver:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I wish I could get my wife to clean the car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks awesome..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely car Paula

These have really impressed me. Did one a few weeks back - Stunning


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Cant beat a nice shiny white car


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice results - great looking car.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks a good job detailing it, I really like this and thought everyone did until I was speaking about them to a mate and he didn't like them, imo there one of the best looking new car's on the road atm.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car, really like these.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to DW Paula, we've "spoken" on the RCZ forum (AKA RCZ1):thumb:

As I said on the RCZ forum yesterday, your RCZ is stunning and nice to see a fellow women looking after their car:thumb:

If you are thinking of something for winter to protect it, then the Werkstat kit would be a good solution. As you have the Opal white the Werkstat Carnauba kit would be excellent.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-carnauba-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZWSCK000

I had the Werkstat Acrylic kit on my car last winter and it performed excellently. You can apply a layer each time you wash the car, takes about 15 minutes. 5 or 6 layers will give you at least 6 months protection.:thumb:


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for that RCZ1, looks like a cracking kit...


This car is a 1.6 turbo, 156BHP and pretty nippy, they also do a 200bhp version to... 



Todays meet at Peugeot HQ was awesome :car:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

very nice, love these little pugs.

Welcome to DW btw ;-)

Paul


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good work, nice looking thing too.

As someone has already mentioned I've not seen one with the quad exhausts before?..is that a dealer fit accessory? if so I'm surprised more owners haven't taken the plunge as it finishes off the rear nicely.

Welcome aboard too:wave:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice job there - those quad exhausts look terrific, I didn't know the GT came with them! Saw one of these on the road next to a TT the other day, the RCZ had loads more presence.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks guys... im already very proud of my new baby and this is making it better!

the quad exhaust, side stripe and sports grille is a pack called Feline Pack which is a dealer fit.

the side stripe for white should be the black but i preferred the silver so!

i get alot of stares when driving as i do so many miles, i rarely see another on the road


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice buggy there Paula
Enjoy the ride :driver:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think they are staring at you, pretty women and pretty car, win, win.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Cant beat a white company car 

Good work and nice car!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ted11 said:


> I think they are staring at you, pretty women and pretty car, win, win.


I'll second that. :thumb:


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

top job! (although you cheated as you got a new car!) i dont know any girl that can clean a car properly, my missus wouldn't know where to start other than to go to the local tesco jobbie!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oi cheeky. There are a few girls out there who can clean a car :lol::lol::lol:

Cheeky monkey


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Oi cheeky. There are a few girls out there who can clean a car :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Cheeky monkey


 hehe, just personal experiance's. see your one of them by lookin at your jag :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

........And I'm another - thank you sir :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vxlnut24 said:


> top job! (although you cheated as you got a new car!) i dont know any girl that can clean a car properly, my missus wouldn't know where to start other than to go to the local tesco jobbie!


duck for cover.... quite a few of them on here!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> duck for cover.... quite a few of them on here!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


ok im off to hide now....................:tumbleweed:


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

haha and i didnt cheat with a new car, used purple rain on it last night and it was unreal, we live near a railway and i think i will get alot of fallout from that.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking cracking. :argie: 

Claying is real easy once you give it a try... shouldn't be hard vs. all the other stuff you've done already. :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

vxlnut24 said:


> hehe, just personal experiance's. see your one of them by lookin at your jag :thumb:


Ha. Yes i'm one of them  My husband has no interest in how it's done but likes to see them looking nice.

I sold the Jag about a fortnight ago as i wasn't using it since getting the 4x4.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracking looking car. I prefer these a lot compared to tt's


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

PrettyPaula said:


> i definately want to but i dont know what would be best... ? any suggestions most welcome... alot of people mention HD wax alot, is that suitable?


AG HD wax is my preferred wax & only £25 on e-bay, a tad more on Amazon & a lot more in Halfords.


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Very nice, only the stupid handbrake lets it down!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Lovely results, stunning car! IMO the best car from Peugeot since the 205 GTI!


Sorry i have to disagree, the 406 coupe is still one of Peugeots most beautiful looking cars ever made - but i'm biased as i have one


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

kh904 said:


> Sorry i have to disagree, the 406 coupe is still one of Peugeots most beautiful looking cars ever made - but i'm biased as i have one


I totaly agree with you,the 406 coupe is still..sorry paula,the most beautiful pug ever.
but the 306 GTI to my opinion is the best ever peugeot,and belive me i had a few..


----------

